

Ask HN: What state [or region] is hiring the most of us? - mlLK

I'm sorry for sounding so general and naive, but if you were sitting on $60K and you were unsatisfied with your local job prospects and  culture, where would you move?<p>Even if you answer is as general as east or west, I'm more or less, just looking for some positive insights that reflect the character of place you lived in or are living in now and how the current job-market is fairing there for hackers.
======
hunterjrj
In Canada, Vancouver is a fair place to move for tech jobs. Your best bet
though is east, in Waterloo or Toronto. Heading further east, there are good
number of software companies (including game shops) in Montreal.

Calgary is always an option, depending on the oil sector.

------
noodle
west. more specifically, SV, seattle or portland. they all have good tech
industries as well as awesome local culture.

but those are my choices, ymmv.

------
thepanister
I really wish to move to the Silicon Valley... it's my biggest dream in my
life. Starting my startup at the heart of the Silicon Valley - Palo Alto, or
maybe at Mountain view... ouch, this dream is always in my head!

It's not about money or any thing... it's just emotional. It's enough to tell
you that the Silicon Valley is in my heart, and that I visit Google maps every
day to take a look at the area with the street view feature.

~~~
hunterjrj
What is stopping you?

~~~
thepanister
The borders. :) The visas laws... if you are an American, then almost you
don't know about it, but Arabs are restricted from entering America... only
fraction of Arabian visa applicants are granted the visa.

Anyway, I hope that maybe after 30 yrs from now, the globalization will be
more practiced, and the borders will be removed.... so I would be able to
acheive my dream.

~~~
how_gauche
Move to Dubai? I'm a Canadian living in Toronto and I know headhunters who are
trying to find people HERE to relocate there. Salary seems very competitive
also.

~~~
hunterjrj
Isn't Dubai experiencing a mass exodous due to the global financial crisis?

